# PC 4212 Porter Cable Dovetail Jig - what size Guide Bushing to use?



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Hil all,
First I would say sorry for bothering you all with this simple question. I've been of searching this info on the internet, but could not find one.

I bought this jig in 2007, used once for just a test cut. I do not have project that requres me to use this jig. Now I plan to use it but couldn't locate the guide bushing (PC guide bushing) supplied with the jig.
However I own 9-piece brass guide bushing kit bought at MLCS, but not sure which one to use for this jig.

So can anyone reconfirm these bits I'm having can be used with this jig and also the size of the Guide Bushing to be used.

PC 4212 - Standard Template - 17/32"D 7 degree Dovetail bit
- 13/32"D Straight bit

PC 4215 - Miniature Template - 9/32"D 7 degree Dovetail bit
- 3/16"D Straight bit

Question : What's the size of the Guide Bushing to use and does it fit both templates?

Thank you,
P/S - and how to type the symbol for degree? sorry I do not have master either…LOL


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I have the same jig. I'm not sure of the size, but all you need to do is find a bushing that fits between the teeth of the standard template without being loose.


----------



## bluchz (Mar 1, 2009)

If you check the PC website it lists the 2 guide bushings that come with that model Dovetail machine. One is a 3/4" and the other is a 5/8" Here is a link to the owners manual for that Dovetail jig.

www.dewaltservicenet.com/documents/English/Instruction%20Manual/Porter-Cable/A24033,4210%204212.pdf

It's long about 44 pages but the info is probably in there somewhere.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Woodworm:

To expand on what bluchz said -

My PC 4212 has 2 templates. 
The half blind & sliding dovetail template requires a bushing with an outside diameter of 3/4" - Porter Cable P/N 42040..
The Through and box template requires two bushings. One with an outside diameter of 3/4" to make box joints, and one with an outside diameter of 5/8" to make through dovetails - Porter Cable P/N 42047.

I also have a Miniature Dovetail/Box Joint template that requires a bushing with an outside diameter of 3/8" - Porter Cable P/N 42037.

For whatever reason, Porter Cable in their infinite wisdom does not cross reference jig part numbers to bushings and bits in their owners manual.

By the way - After market guide bushings will not work if the height of the bushing exceeds the template thickness - nominally 1/4".


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone. 
I've saved the supplementary manual for future reference and c&P the above replies.
Thank you!


----------

